# Grab your Gaggia before Christmas



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Check out our latest revised prices for Gaggia machines

Order before 17th Dec in order to secure pre-christmas delivery

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Gaggia-espresso


----------

